# Salem Reservoir



## LHRetrieve (Apr 17, 2007)

Salem Reservoir is supposed to open 4/24...

I grew up fishing here and always caught nice bass in the cattails.,.,after not fishing there for a few years ,I went there a couple of years ago and all the cattails are gone...Anyone know the reason??


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Mbass8dor and I went there quite a few times..... i assure you the cat tails are still there lol


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

The went to the dogs. LOL couldn't resist


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

exexec said:


> The went to the dogs. LOL couldn't resist


which is kinda funny in a way because theres a house right next to the lake that has a bunch of dogs outside that are ALWAYS barking lol


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Hello all
There's nothing wrong with the cattails at Salem Res. I remember that they cut them back quite a few years ago Along with the heavy weeds! But things are back to normal there now lol! Just look at the size of the fish caught there?
I'm hoping that the Salem Parks Dept. made the necessary repairs that were promised to the ramp and grounds? I'll let everyone know what's happening good and bad at Salem Res. this year? Hope to see you out there.

Tom


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Where exactly is the salme reservior? do you have pay to go there?


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Hello LTFD,
Salem Reservoir is located off Depot rd, If you are going towards Guilford lake from Salem? Make a left onto Teegarden rd, Take Teegarden rd to the first Right hand turn which is Gamble Rd. Take Gamble to the boathouse on the right hand side? Yes this is a pay lake, With boat rentals available? And great fishing! Deep weedbeds, Shallow grass, Brush piles, Stumps and fallen timber. Great bluegill and bass lake, But there are some nice catches of Perch, Walleye and Crappie? And You have some nice sized catfish and Carp also? I'll post the Rates for you when I go there.

Tom


----------



## LHRetrieve (Apr 17, 2007)

mbass8dor said:


> Hello all
> There's nothing wrong with the cattails at Salem Res. I remember that they cut them back quite a few years ago Along with the heavy weeds! But things are back to normal there now lol! Just look at the size of the fish caught there?
> I'm hoping that the Salem Parks Dept. made the necessary repairs that were promised to the ramp and grounds? I'll let everyone know what's happening good and bad at Salem Res. this year? Hope to see you out there.
> 
> Tom


lol...well my memory isnt too good anymore.,.,i guess it has been longer than a few years...I have caught alot of nice bass there. There used to be a pic of my mom in the boat house with a nice smallmouth she caught. Only one Id seen caught there. I might head there the 28th...


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

LHRetrieve
I'll be there also on the 28th, Just ask if Tom is here yet lol!
They'll know who You are talking about, Check out the books inside the
Boathouse? They should still have pictures in it?

Good luck
Tom


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

last spring was awesome at salem.. had several days were my 5 best bass were easlily 12+ pounds

heres a solid 3+ from last year

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=14506&size=big&cat=&ppuser=59


----------

